# Propofol



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am having my 5th colonoscopy on Nov 2nd. I saw a new GI and explained my troubles with the meds not sedating me. He said that a certain percentage of people do not respond to the 'twilight sedation' medicines (me being one of them) and now they use Propofol. I had a bunionectomy last year and that is the med they used and I was under like a light and came out of it quickly. I am so relieved! I will also have an anesthesiologist there.


----------



## 21740 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just had an upper endoscopy and a colonoscopy on Sept 25 using Propofol and I don't remember a thing about the procedures. I just remember the doctor saying you will start to get sleepy and the next thing I knew, I was in recovery. I was pretty alert afterwards too! Good luck with your testing!


----------



## angelahaase (Jun 1, 2016)

Propofal hurts when its administered


----------

